# callipyge - équivalent pour une belle poitrine



## prinver

Je me demande si l'adjectif " callipyge" a un pendant pour désigner une belle poitrine.
Je vous remercie d'avances pour vos suggestions.


----------



## Sherlock_Holmes

Je crois que _callipyge_ s'emploie pour parler d'un arrière-train généreux, et pas d'une forte poitrine.


----------



## prinver

Rebonjour,

A Sherlock Holms :  je savais que "callipyge" désigne un arrière-train généreux, mais je me demande si un équivalent (adjectif ) existe pour désigner une belle poitrine, à défaut, si un internaute bien inspiré pourrait me proposer un néologisme de son invention...
Merci d'avance.


----------



## Bezoard

On pourrait avoir *callistèthe* (belle poitrine, la même racine que dans "stéthoscope") ou *callimaste* (beaux seins, même racine que dans mastectomie)
MASTO- : Définition de MASTO-
Vintagerie : le Callimaste


----------



## Philippides

Bezoard said:


> On pourrait avoir *callistèthe* (belle poitrine, la même racine que dans "stéthoscope") ou *callimaste* (beaux seins, même racine que dans mastectomie)


Autant je comprends et utilise parfois callipyge, autant ces mots me sont inconnus !


----------



## Nicomon

prinver a écrit : 





> si un internaute bien inspiré pourrait me proposer un néologisme de son invention


 

Je ne connais pas ces mots non plus, mais à choisir, je préfère _callimaste_.  Je trouve que _callistèthe_ fait médical.  
La racine _stèthe _me fait penser au sens  _thorax/cage thoracique _de _poitrine_.


----------



## Maître Capello

D'accord pour la préférence de Nicomon sur le principe, mais que vous employiez l'un ou l'autre, la majorité des gens ne vous comprendront pas. Ce n'est déjà pas gagné avec _callipyge_ qui figure dans les dictionnaires, alors pensez donc pour _callimaste_ ou _callisthète_ qui sont inventés !


----------



## iuytr

Comme adjectif je ne vois que "pneumatique" (cf. Aldous Huxley) sinon il y a bien sûr beaucoup d'expressions comme "il y a du monde au balcon", "elle a de la conversation/des arguments". Mais ce n'est utilisé que dans certains contextes, pas du tout dans le même registre que callipyge.


----------



## janpol

... si l'adjectif " callipyge" a un pendant... 
Prinver, le mot "pendant" est malheureux !
l'adjectif "mamelu" existe, hélas,il a tendance à considérer que la beauté d'une poitrine est proportionnelle à son volume. Rien n'est moins sûr !
j'ai entendu : "Elle en a gros sur le coeur"


----------



## hual

janpol said:


> j'ai entendu : "Elle en a gros sur le coeur"


Bonsoir,

L'expression en _avoir gros sur le coeur/l'estomac/la patate_ signifie soit être très triste, avoir beaucoup de chagrin soit ressentir du dépit, de la rancune. Je ne l'ai jamais entendue dans le sens de poitrine plantureuse.


----------



## Nicomon

Comme _mamelu(e), _hélas les expressions que iuytr a mentionnées suggèrent toutes aussi « _poitrine volumineuse_ ».

prinver cherche un mot du même ordre que_ callipyge, _qui serait l'équivalent de _belle poitrine_. Pas de  _gros nichons/flotteurs/melons....   _
Si c'était le cas, il me semble que l'adjectif le plus courant serait :_ plantureuse. _

Cela dit, la réponse de Sherlock Holmes me fait réaliser que l'adjectif _callipyge_ (souvent attribué à J. Lo) peut aussi être associé à_ généreux_ plutôt qu'à _harmonieux_.
Extrait du CNRTL


> *A.− *[P. allus. à la statue antique de Vénus Callipyge; en parlant d'une pers.] Qui a de belles fesses, harmonieusement arrondies.
> *B.−* _P. ext.,_ et _p. iron., rare._ [En parlant d'une partie du corps humain, d'une chose concr. ou abstr.] Qui est de forme arrondie, gros et gras.


 Dans ce sens..._ *mamelue* _a l'avantage d'être mieux compris que _callimaste._

Rien à voir avec _callipyge_ mais pourquoi pas simplement comme Brassens : _*jolis seins ?* _

@ hual : Je suis convaincue que janpol connait le sens usuel de l'expression _« en avoir gros sur le coeur ». _
Mais je l'ai moi aussi entendu / lu dans le même sens que _y a du monde au balcon.  _

Copié tel quel, avec les fautes : 





> pour info , a marseille quand on dit d'une femme qu'_elle est intelligente_, ca veut dire qu'elle a une tres belle poitrine
> Ah chez moi on dit qu'_elle a de la conversation_
> ué, moi j'dis qu'_elle en a gros sur le coeur_.


----------



## hual

Nicomon said:


> @ hual : Je suis convaincue que janpol connait le sens usuel de l'expression _« en avoir gros sur le coeur ». _
> Mais je l'ai moi aussi entendu / lu dans le même sens que _y a du monde au balcon.  _Copié tel quel :


Ne s'agirait-il pas plutôt d'un jeu de mots, d'une sorte de calambour ?


----------



## Nicomon

Oui,  hual, à mon avis c'est une sorte de calambour.


----------



## SergueiL

À part les fesses (et cela est sans doute lié à la sculpture), à ma connaissance aucune partie de l'anatomie humaine, masculine ou féminine, n'a eu le privilège d'un adjectif qui qualifierait sa beauté ou sa perfection. Depuis le Cantique des Cantiques, en passant par les blasons et jusqu'aux poètes contemporains, ce sont le plus souvent des comparaisons ou des métaphores (souvent animalières) qui sont utilisées pour célébrer les beautés du corps humain.


----------



## prinver

A Janpol ( et les autres aussi ) Je ne savais pas que mon post allait générer autant de réactions...
Je me demande pourquoi  "pendant"  serait malheureux, c'est parce qu'il fait penser à " pendre" ? Devais-je mettre "équivalent" alors ?
Vous avez raison, ce que je cherche à évoquer , ce n'est pas une poitrine plantureuse, mais plutôt une poitrine harmonieuse ( fût-elle menue) qui résiste à la pesanteur.
Est-ce que " gorge menue mais altière" se dit ?


----------



## Nicomon

À moins que ce soit différent en France, à ma connaissance _gorge _(registre soutenu) est très peu utilisé dans le sens de _seins / poitrine. _

On entend/lit souvent _port altier, _mais il est assez rare que l'adjectif soit associé à _poitrine_.
Par ailleurs, si tu écris « _mais » _ça donne l'impression que _menue _n'est pas positif.  Dans ce cas « _et » _vaudrait mieux à mon avis.

Comme dans : _ poitrine menue et altière / seins menus et altiers.
_
Perso,  je reviens à ce que j'ai suggéré plus haut : _ jolis seins. _
Ou dans ton contexte :_ jolis petits seins, bien droits.
_
Cela dit, tout dépend du registre recherché et des phrases qui entourent l'expression.


----------



## janpol

Prinver, si ton post provoque tant de réactions, c'est qu'il s'agit d'un sujet "sensible" et je pense qu'il faut voir cela comme quelque chose de positif !
Je ne suis pas intervenu à la suite de ton message car Nicomon l'avait fait avec les mots....  que j'aurais employés moi-même. "pendant" ? Just a joke. "Une gorge menue mais altière" ? Ce n'est pas une poitrine, c'est un rêve et, par chance, il est des rêves qui deviennent des réalités...


----------



## ANTISTHENE DE MASSALIA

prinver said:


> Je me demande si l'adjectif " callipyge" a un pendant pour désigner une belle poitrine.
> Je vous remercie d'avances pour vos suggestions.



PRINVER, yeba de Marseille, je te réponds parce que ton pseudo me rappelle un de mes auteurs français favoris qui est Jacques PREVERT. Mais également parce que tous les commentaires que tu as reçus me paraissent bien hasardeux. Bien qu'en effet "callisthète" et "callimaste" constituent de bien beaux adjectifs, ils sont incompréhensibles pour la vaste majorité des francophones, excepté les hellénophiles, tout comme "callypige" par ailleurs! Quant à "mamelue", il est très péjoratif. Il ne reste qu'à avoir recours à une périphrase telle que : "qui possède ou qui est dotée ou encore qui arbore une belle poitrine". Il est vrai, ainsi que le fait justement remarquer NICOMON DE MONTREAL, nous, à Marseille, nous usons du double sens de l'adjectif qualificatif "intelligent", de celui du substantif "quignon" et, enfin, de celui de "balin-balan". Mais il s'agit de parler marseillais, inconnu hors de notre splendide région!! Aïoli, Lesley-keeryan M. O'Cankly, PPhD en philologie comparative

[…]


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

Je profite de la réapparition de ce fil pour y poser mon grain de sel.

Une remarque liminaire, d'abord : je crains que toute expression vantant la poitrine d'une femme n'apparaisse toujours comme familière ou déplacée ; dans le beau monde, on ne parle pas de ces choses-là.
En conséquence, « *mamelue* », tout comme « *nichue* » (non encore proposé ) me semblent les plus indiqués pour exprimer une poitrine plantureuse et appétissante, mais dans un registre vulgaire.
Moins familier, on trouve « *bien gorgée* ».
En utilisant une périphrase avec sous-entendu, j'utilise volontiers le terme « une dame avec un beau poumon / *de beaux poumons* ».
Plus délicat, on trouve « une personne *bien pourvue en appas* / bien pourvue par la nature ».

« *Plantureuse* » est joli et admis, mais  il signale une personne replète ou dodue de partout : visage, seins, fesses...


----------



## ain'ttranslationfun?

Sherlock_Holmes said:


> Je crois que _callipyge_ s'emploie pour parler d'un arrière-train généreux, et pas d'une forte poitrine.



(Un Anglophone ajoute son grain de sel) Pas forcément 'généreuse', mais plutôt 'belles' peut-être (pour les fesses)?

Pour les seins, "belles/jolis" aussi, et pour "poitrine généreuse", j'ai entendu ausssi "plantureuse" (mais pas "seins plantureux/généreux").


----------



## Bezoard

J'ai souvent entendu dire de telle ou telle femme qu'elle _avait... de la conversation_. Mais je crois que ça visait plus la quantité que la qualité.


----------



## Nicomon

Piotr Ivanovitch said:


> « *Plantureuse* » est joli et admis, mais il signale une personne replète ou dodue de partout : visage, seins, fesses...


 En es-tu convaincu, Piotr ?   Et si on précise « poitrine » ?


> Qui est bien en chair, qui a des formes pleines, rebondies : _Une poitrine plantureuse_.


 Source : https://www.larousse.fr/dictionnaires/francais/plantureux/61454
Mais là encore - comme avec _ généreuse - _ on parle plus de volume que de beauté.


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

En matière de rotondités (comme dirait Bassens), la qualité ne va jamais - me semble-t-il - sans une certaine quantité. Certes _callipyge_ n'est pas _stéatopyge_, mais on n'imagine pas un beau fessier qui soit plat : il se doit d'être dodu, voire rebondi.
Il en est de même pour la poitrine : de « beaux appas » ne sauraient être trop menus.

Quant à « avoir de la conversation », que j'ai oublié de citer, je le considère un peu comme un langage d'initiés, de « messieurs bien » qui, dans un salon, échangent à mots couverts des propos égrillards.

@ Nicomon 





> En es-tu convaincu, Piotr ? Et si on précise « poitrine » ?


Oui, si on précise « poitrine »,_ plantureuse_ convient tout à fait : j'avais en tête_ personne plantureuse_.


----------



## ain'ttranslationfun?

Et moi qui ai (à tort ?, paraît-il) pris pour dire d'une femme aux appâts séduisants "Mais est-elle intelligente?"... L'expression est-elle donc au 2ème degré? 

P. S., Welcome to the Forums, ANTISTHENE DE MASSILIA!


----------



## ANTISTHENE DE MASSALIA

Piotr Ivanovitch said:


> Je profite de la réapparition de ce fil pour y poser mon grain de sel.
> 
> Une remarque liminaire, d'abord : je crains que toute expression vantant la poitrine d'une femme n'apparaisse toujours comme familière ou déplacée ; dans le beau monde, on ne parle pas de ces choses-là.
> En conséquence, « *mamelue* », tout comme « *nichue* » (non encore proposé ) me semblent les plus indiqués pour exprimer une poitrine plantureuse et appétissante, mais dans un registre vulgaire.
> Moins familier, on trouve « *bien gorgée* ».
> En utilisant une périphrase avec sous-entendu, j'utilise volontiers le terme « une dame avec un beau poumon / *de beaux poumons* ».
> Plus délicat, on trouve « une personne *bien pourvue en appas* / bien pourvue par la nature ».
> 
> « *Plantureuse* » est joli et admis, mais  il signale une personne replète ou dodue de partout : visage, seins, fesses...


Mon Cher Piotr Ivanovitch :
Sachez tout d'abord qu'il n'existe pas de "beau monde" en sciences sémantique ni sémiologique, mais à la rigueur en sciences sociales. Les linguistes ne connaissent que des niveaux de communications orale et scripturale. Nous ne portons jamais de jugement social ou sociétal. Ce qui fausserait toute hypothèse, raisonnement et conclusion à cause de préjugés, de truismes et de poncifs. D'autre part, votre proposition de "nichue", ne plairait guère, je pense, à la communauté LGBTI+ ! Pour terminer et votre information, le terme "appa(s)" n'existe pas encore en français.


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

> Pour terminer et votre information, le terme "appa(s)" n'existe pas encore en français.


Certes *non*.


----------



## Nicomon

Merci, Piotr.  Je ne connaissais pas  « appas » sans « t ».     Je cite en particulier cette dernière ligne de la page du Littré sous ton lien :  





> Dans le langage familier, *appas *se dit particulièrement de la gorge et de la poitrine des femmes.


----------



## pointvirgule

J'ajoute, pour l'instruction de notre philologue, cette note tirée du Dictionnaire de l'Académie :


> _Appas, _graphie ordinaire du pluriel d'_appât _avant le XIXe  siècle, s'est spécialisé au sens figuré à partir du XVIIe siècle.


----------



## Bezoard

C'est un mot et une orthographe sur lesquels nos professeurs de français insistaient souvent quand nous étudiions les pièces classiques de Corneille, Racine, Molière à l'école.


----------



## ain'ttranslationfun?

Nos recherches procèdent pas appas...


----------



## Maître Capello

Piotr Ivanovitch said:


> « *Plantureuse* » est joli et admis, mais il signale une personne replète ou dodue de partout : visage, seins, fesses...


Je me trompe peut-être, mais j'ai justement l'impression qu'il y a eu un léger glissement de sens et qu'aujourd'hui on emploie ce terme essentiellement pour parler d'une personne à forte poitrine… peut-être parce que de nos jours les rondeurs selon l'idéal actuel ne sont plus placées aux mêmes endroits qu'autrefois.


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

Après avoir rappelé que « plantureux » se rattache à « plein » et non pas à « plante », Robert le Grand illustre : 





> plantureux, euse - adj.
> 
> 
> (XXe). | Une beauté plantureuse. > Dodu, gras. | Une poitrine plantureuse, généreuse. | Des appas plantureux, débordants (> Déborder). — Une femme plantureuse.


----------



## Chimel

Maître Capello said:


> Je me trompe peut-être, mais j'ai justement l'impression qu'il y a eu un léger glissement de sens et qu'aujourd'hui on emploie ce terme essentiellement pour parler d'une personne à forte poitrine…


  
C'est aussi mon impression.


----------



## Nicomon

J'ai la même impression que MC et Chimel  au sujet de l'adjectif « _plantureuse_ ».

Mais... et désolée de me citer moi-même :


> prinver cherche un mot du même ordre que_ callipyge, _qui serait l'équivalent de _belle poitrine_. Pas de  _gros nichons/flotteurs/melons ...   _
> Si c'était le cas, il me semble que l'adjectif le plus courant serait :_ plantureuse. _



Extrait de Larousse sous ce lien :   https://www.larousse.fr/dictionnaires/francais/callipyge/12377


> Se dit d'une statue *qui a de* *belles* *fesses*.
> Par plaisanterie. Se dit d'une femme *aux* *fesses plantureuses*.


  Je continue de penser que _plantureuse_ ne convient pas pour exprimer_ (dotée d'une) *belle *poitrine._

Je préfère _seins_ à _poitrine_.  Tout comme je préfère _fesses _à _derrière_ ou _popotin_.
Alors, comme j'ai de la suite dans les idées, 4 ans plus tard (posts 11, 16) je reviens encore à _*jolis seins*_.
Mais bien sûr, cela décrit les seins et non la personne. 
En clair, je ne connais pas d'équivalent de _callipyge _pour dire « qui a une belle poitrine ». 





ANTISTHENE DE MASSALIA said:


> [..] excepté les hellénophiles, tout comme "call*y*p*i*ge"


  @ Antisthene qui a réanimé ce vieux fil  -  J'ajoute en terminant, pour votre instruction,  que_* callipyge*_ s'écrit comme ça.
Et non l'inverse.


----------

